# Cobra Endler's Guppy - what can you tell me?



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw some Cobra Endler's Guppy at a local petshop. I'm not sure if they just started carrying them or if I just never saw them because they are so small.

I'm just wondering what you can tell me about these fish?

Would they make a great fish for my 5 gallon aquarium? If so, how many?

Should I leave my 1 neon tetra in the tank or relocate him somewhere else if I purchased these?

In your opinion, would these or just regular male guppies (maybe 3) make for a more interesting 5 gallon tank?

Would red cherry shrimp, snails, or possibly pygmy cory cats get along with the Cobra Endlers?

Anything else I should know about this species of fish?

Thank you for any information you can provide.

TripleB67


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I would say 3 for a ten gallon. I did have 6 of them. Neons were with mine at the time and it turned out perfect. I know snails would be fine but I dont know about cherry shrimp because I have never had them. I really liked them because of how active they are. If you have neons and those fish I would say buy micro pellets because it is the perfect size for the fish. It also lasts a very LONG time. But otherwise theres not much difference compared to regular guppies except I havent seen the petstores carry females. Which I wouldnt put into a five gallon anyways. You would end up with a buch of babies you cant handle in a small tank.


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

*I'm definitely getting me some of these fish tomorrow for my 5 gallon aquarium.

1) How many should I put in the tank (at one time)?

2) Can I leave my 1 neon tetra in the tank?

3) I do not have any live plants, just a wide 'barrel' type thing they swim through and hide in, an artificial plant, and a small fake turtle. Will this be ok?

4) If I eventually get some red cherry shrimp will they and the cobra endlers be ok together?

Thanks for the help.

TripleB67 *


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Neons are schooling fish. I'd get rid of it if you really want to keep endler cobra guppies. If your tank is filtered and you don't mind doing water changes every week or so, I would say 4 or 5 at max. I kept platies and guppies and guppies are quite closely related to endlers and I kept 5 in my filtered 5 gal.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Not much you could do for a 5g. You got one neon tetra? You need at least 5 tetras together but your tank is small for all of the fish you want. Maybe get 3 more neons better since you already have one. Maybe even a few ghost shrimp too. Or take that neon back and get your guppies.


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Betta man said:


> I would say 4 or 5 at max. I kept platies and guppies and guppies are quite closely related to endlers and I kept 5 in my filtered 5 gal.


*Can I add 4 or 5 all at one time?

I ask because I added 6 neons at one time and 5 died within 9 hours. The last one is doing great, but I don't want to add too many cobra endlers at one time.

Thanks for your help.

TripleB67*


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you can add them all at one time. They aren't aggressive fish. I would advise getting 3 females and 2 males if you can as you will get babies and can sell them back to the store.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

No. You can add 2 at one time in that small of a tank.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Betta man said:


> I think you can add them all at one time. They aren't aggressive fish. I would advise getting 3 females and 2 males if you can as you will get babies and can sell them back to the store.


The ammonia level will get out of control adding them all at the same time. He will lose fish and wonder why.


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Coolfish said:


> Not much you could do for a 5g. You got one neon tetra? You need at least 5 tetras together but your tank is small for all of the fish you want.


Well, I (like an idiot, not knowing any better) bought 6 and added them all at one time. 5 of them died within 9 hours...therefore I'm down to 1.

TripleB67


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Coolfish said:


> No. You can add 2 at one time in that small of a tank.


After adding 2, can I add 2 more in a couple weeks or do I just need to stick with 2 forever?

Thanks.

TripleB67


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

So your going to just stock neon tetras right? you already have one so now you can add 2 wait maybe three days do a water change and add 3 more. Now you have 6 the following day do a 30% water change after that you can now do your weekly water changes.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would also agree get more neons, 1 they are awesome fish. 2 they need to school that one little neon is prolly depressed wondering why life hates him lol just kidding. But if I was you add two wait a week and add 2 more. And keep up on water changes if you don't have a filter.


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

I do have a filter...working very well.

I was planning to relocate the neon tetra and put the Endlers in the tank. The thing I dislike about the neons is that they stay near the bottom and my son has a tough time seeing them because we have our tank in a corner.

From what I've read Endlers and guppies stay near the top.

Thanks for your help.

TripleB67


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Guppies will stay up top, the neons with more then 1 will swim all over the tank. You just need to let them settle into the new tank. Or you could just get guppies for a ton of color. I personally like the fancy guppies they have more color.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Really? I thought the tank was cycled. I added all of my guppies at the same time and none died... That's too bad. Oh, I thought he was talking about guppies.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If the tank is cycled then you can drop them all in at once without a problem, but I can't see one neon tetra making that much Good bacteria.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's why I never had any problems. My tanks are always cycled.


----------

